# STIHL MS 260 Pro or Husky 346xp



## CountryGuy (May 10, 2006)

Last fall I got 18" Pulan Pro 345 (or something similar) from Sears. It didn't last long and now it's back to Sears for warranty repair...

I don't make living with chainsaw but I do cut some trees on my property and help neighbors. Then we cut all trees down to 1' - 2' logs for firewood.

I know I am going to keep only 1 saw and it has to work with 16 - 20" bar.

I don't know much about chainsaws and I hope that somebody will point me in the right direction.

Should I consider buying Stihl MS 260 Pro or Husky 346xp?

Thx.


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 10, 2006)

CountryGuy said:


> I don't make living with chainsaw but I do cut some trees on my property and help neighbors. Then we cut all trees down to 1' - 2' logs for firewood.
> 
> I know I am going to keep only 1 saw and it has to work with 16 - 20" bar.
> 
> ...



I wound up w/ a MS361/18" using the same criteria... but either of the two saws listed w/ a 18" bar would be a good choice as long as you're not making a lot of full bar cuts. Even a 20" bar would be fine unless you're making a lot of full bar cuts. In other words - a 16", 18", 20" bar is gonna be essentially the same 'speed' in 12" wood. 

Check out the saws w/ different bars in place and see what 'feels' right. Nose heavy isn't a bad thing cutting firewood.

Find a dealer/source you like. Sales price isn't everything - you're gonna need oil/filters/chains/files/ppe...

Chaser


----------



## CountryGuy (May 10, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> I wound up w/ a MS361/18" using the same criteria... but either of the two saws listed w/ a 18" bar would be a good choice as long as you're not making a lot of full bar cuts. Even a 20" bar would be fine unless you're making a lot of full bar cuts. In other words - a 16", 18", 20" bar is gonna be essentially the same 'speed' in 12" wood.
> 
> Check out the saws w/ different bars in place and see what 'feels' right. Nose heavy isn't a bad thing cutting firewood.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a prompt response. Yes, majority of cuts will be around 12" - 14" and 16" bar would be great ... but quite often I need 18" to cut some big trees down, and few times I wish I had 20" bar  

I went to a dealer last Friday and I liked MS 260. Now I am hoping to visit a Husky dealer later this week.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 10, 2006)

346xp

Love the saw really fast cutting and low vibration and loads of power. Its much better than the 260 IMO. Ours has a 15" bar on it and we have an 18" for bigger stuff.


----------



## computeruser (May 10, 2006)

Those are both excellent saws. For general use, I might consider the Husqvarna 353, also, as it has a more forgiving powerband than the 346 and will save you a few dollars. And you may also want to look at Husqvarna's 359 or Dolmar's 5100s, if you want a saw that will be even more comfortable with a 20" than the 260 and 346/353.

Of the two saws you originally mentioned, I would go for the 260 for its less-peaky powerband. But that's just what I prefer; some folks absolutely thrive on the peaky powerband and would not want to have anything else. Of all the saws suggested, I think that the 353 would likely be my choice - 346 quality/durability, a bit more forgiving powerband, and it can be had for about $350.

Regardless, any of the saws should meet your needs very well, all without breaking the bank.


----------



## lovetheoutdoors (May 10, 2006)

If that is the size of saw you want, you cant go wrong either way. If it was me i would looke at the 361 and the 357 or even the 372


----------



## CountryGuy (May 10, 2006)

Thank you all. Now it comes to the price/availability in my area. I'll keep you posted :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## West Texas (May 10, 2006)

I'm partial to the 260 Pro because it has an adjustable oiler and a decomp valve; ;and, I run a 16" bar on my 026 and an 18" bar on the 260 Pro. I have an 16" bar on one of my 361's and a 20" bar on the other.

I use 16" bars for limbing and clearing all the 'frog hair' off of the dead oaks that I cut down. I use the larger bars for 'felling' the trees and chopping up the trunks.


----------



## JPP (May 10, 2006)

I like my 260 Pro very much. Don't have any experience with the Husky.

Just curious...what went wrong with your Poulan. I have a 12 year old 38cc Poulan that I have cut 7-10 face cords of firewood with every year and the thing still runs *GREAT*!!! It is now reduced to limbing and pruning after I bought the 260.

If you are an occasional user, Poulans are a great deal for the money, IMO.

Key with any saw (or any tool) is to maintain them and make sure your gas/oil mix is correct.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 10, 2006)

West Texas said:


> I'm partial to the 260 Pro because it has an adjustable oiler and a decomp valve; ;and, I run a 16" bar on my 026 and an 18" bar on the 260 Pro. I have an 16" bar on one of my 361's and a 20" bar on the other.
> 
> I use 16" bars for limbing and clearing all the 'frog hair' off of the dead oaks that I cut down. I use the larger bars for 'felling' the trees and chopping up the trunks.



The 346 has an adjustable oiler but no decompression valve, think the 353 does though. The oiler is a great feature but don't be put off by lack of decomp valve. The 346 isn't to hard to start i don't really use the decomp. value on my 365.


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 10, 2006)

CountryGuy said:


> Thanks for a prompt response. Yes, majority of cuts will be around 12" - 14" and 16" bar would be great ... but quite often I need 18" to cut some big trees down, and few times I wish I had 20" bar
> 
> I went to a dealer last Friday and I liked MS 260. Now I am hoping to visit a Husky dealer later this week.



Look at the 359 husky if the majority of cuts are 12"-14". 

About the cost of the 260 pro/346xp but with more grunt. Which is why I wound up w/ the 361...even though it cost more.

Once you get your Craftsman back it can be your frog hair saw unless you can unload it or get money back. But it's worth keeping if you can only get $50 for it. It can be your loaner...

Chaser


----------



## mikey (May 10, 2006)

Be Careful or you will end up with several saws like many here have.The saws you mentioned are excellent in quality,however the engine size dictates how easy it will cut the big stuff .It sounds like you might be better served with a larger saw (60 -70 cc) with a 20" bar.


----------



## SawTroll (May 11, 2006)

wagonwheeler said:


> I wound up w/ a MS361/18" using the same criteria... ...


Ditto!
The best advice so far in this tread so far, I think.
The "3 cube" saws are at their best with 16" or less, with the possible exception of the Dolmar PS-5100.


computeruser said:


> Those are both excellent saws. For general use, I might consider the Husqvarna 353, also, as it has a more forgiving powerband than the 346 and will save you a few dollars. And you may also want to look at Husqvarna's 359 or Dolmar's 5100s, if you want a saw that will be even more comfortable with a 20" than the 260 and 346/353.
> ....


Also good advice imo, but even though I like it, I would rule out the MS260 because of air filter and anti-vibe issues.

The availability of good servicing dealers (or not) is often more important than which saw brand, and it often rules out Dolmar......


----------



## lawnmaniac883 (May 11, 2006)

I just bought a MS361 last week. Am an occasional user but wanted to buy once not twice. I will never look back now


----------



## wagonwheeler (May 11, 2006)

lawnmaniac883 said:


> I just bought a MS361 last week. Am an occasional user but wanted to buy once not twice. I will never look back now



Yeah...I hear ya...and I even said "I only want to buy a saw once" before getting my 361, which was followed by an 025 and now an 066...

Granted, if I only kept 1 saw it would be the 361. No question. 

Chaser


----------



## rbtree (May 11, 2006)

Get a 346 or Dolmar 5100S. Both will outcut the 026 and are better saws, imo.... though I hear the new 026 has a bit more power than the old one, but only if you open up the muffler and retune it..


----------



## pinus (May 12, 2006)

CountryGuy said:


> Last fall I got 18" Pulan Pro 345 (or something similar) from Sears. It didn't last long and now it's back to Sears for warranty repair...
> 
> I don't make living with chainsaw but I do cut some trees on my property and help neighbors. Then we cut all trees down to 1' - 2' logs for firewood.
> 
> ...


You need not a pro saw for occasional using but you can crab it 
So, choices are wider from 260/346XP


----------



## SawTroll (May 12, 2006)

rbtree said:


> .... though I hear the new 026 has a bit more power than the old one, but only if you open up the muffler and retune it..


I have also "heard" that (from Stihltech, I think), but the published (US only) specs did in fact _drop_ by .2 kw/.3 bhp some time in 2oo4 .....

At the same time the displacement went up to 48.7 to 50.2 cc (the bore changed from 44 to 44.7 mm).
That also happened here, but the specs are still the same as before.:help:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 12, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I have also "heard" that (from Stihltech, I think), but the published (US only) specs did in fact _drop_ by .2 kw/.3 bhp some time in 2oo4 .....
> 
> At the same time the displacement went up to 48.7 to 50.2 cc (the bore changed from 44 to 44.7 mm).
> That also happened here, but the specs are still the same as before.:help:




Roger is saying there is more "potential" in the saw. The displacement was increased to overcome the loss of power by the EPA stuff. Mod the saw and you now have a saw that will perform better than the original. I've done a couple of mufflers on the new version and they really come to life. Haven't compared them side by side but IMHO, they cut and work really damn well.

As for which is the best saw across the brands, it's hard to argue with an 18 year track record of reliability and sales... and for the fix-it-yourself-types, the availability of cheap new (aftermarket and NOS) and used parts if ever required. I can lay my hands on dozens of 026 crankcases, cylinders,carbs etc in a few minutes and that's without even asking anyone on AS; where do I get a 5100 for parts?


----------



## THALL10326 (May 12, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> As for which is the best saw across the brands, it's hard to argue with an 18 year track record of reliability and sales... and for the fix-it-yourself-types, the availability of cheap new (aftermarket and NOS) and used parts if ever required. I can lay my hands on dozens of 026 crankcases, cylinders,carbs etc in a few minutes and that's without even asking anyone on AS; where do I get a 5100 for parts?



I'm with you Lake on the 026. Its hard to beat the reliability of that saw. Some judge saws based solely on how fast they cut and thats ok but the true test of any saw is how long it will last all toll in service. The 026 has a proven record of being able to last 15 years or more and thats a pretty impressive record to stand on....


----------



## clearance (May 12, 2006)

All this talk of 16-18" bars makes me wonder if you guys have ever run a decent big saw. I have worked as a bucker (all you do all day is limb and cut logs to certain lengths), have cut many cords of firewood, probably hundreds, for myself and at work. My own saw for firewood is a 371 XP Husky with a 28" bar. I can't stand to use anything under 24", 28" is perfect for me, at 5'11'. Do you like to bend over or work on your knees?, sounds like something that those who play for the wrong team do. Stand up men. Don't pull the "its too heavy" BS. Back in the 60s and 70s weekend warriors used saws that are heavy by todays standards, way heavier than 260s, probably wieghed more than a 371XP. Am I wrong on that fact Thall and Andy? Those old saws are heavy aren't they?


----------



## THALL10326 (May 12, 2006)

clearance said:


> All this talk of 16-18" bars makes me wonder if you guys have ever run a decent big saw. I have worked as a bucker (all you do all day is limb and cut logs to certain lengths), have cut many cords of firewood, probably hundreds, for myself and at work. My own saw for firewood is a 371 XP Husky with a 28" bar. I can't stand to use anything under 24", 28" is perfect for me, at 5'11'. Do you like to bend over or work on your knees?, sounds like something that those who play for the wrong team do. Stand up men. Don't pull the "its too heavy" BS. Back in the 60s and 70s weekend warriors used saws that are heavy by todays standards, way heavier than 260s, probably wieghed more than a 371XP. Am I wrong on that fact Thall and Andy? Those old saws are heavy aren't they?



You be very correct there Clearance, the old saws were heavy indeed. I recall usings a big yellow Mac one time that weighed over 40 lbs and used it all day long. Course I was much younger then and weight wasn't that big a issue, you used whatever you could get your hands on. I, like you Clearance, like a long bar and good size saw for the base of the tree, kill it and be done with it. However once I'm up in the limbs the big boy gets put down and out comes something like the 026 to do the limbs with. I've always felt have a saw big enough for the base and one small enough to handle fast and easy in the limbs.........


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 13, 2006)

JPP said:


> Just curious...what went wrong with your Poulan. I have a 12 year old 38cc Poulan that I have cut 7-10 face cords of firewood with every year and the thing still runs *GREAT*!!! It is now reduced to limbing and pruning after I bought the 260.
> 
> If you are an occasional user, Poulans are a great deal for the money, IMO.



Has it ever occured to you that a Poulan made 12 years ago just might be a different beast than a Poulan made last year? Do companies ever lower their quality? Do things change?


Nah. Couldn't happen.


----------



## Patrick62 (May 13, 2006)

*I am a whimp*



clearance said:


> Stand up men. Don't pull the "its too heavy" BS. Back in the 60s and 70s weekend warriors used saws that are heavy by todays standards, way heavier than 260s, probably wieghed more than a 371XP. Am I wrong on that fact Thall and Andy? Those old saws are heavy aren't they?



Yep. Just about once a year I slosh a little juice into a 30# Remmington Logmaster just to remind myself why I LOVE a 046. This does not change the fact that it does not require 5 horsepower to cut twigs. Large saws have their place. Smaller ones as well.

I have not been exactly thrilled with the performance of my 260P. It could have been better. It will cut wood, but the average Husky in the same size range will perform better, for awhile.

-Pat


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 13, 2006)

clearance said:


> All this talk of 16-18" bars makes me wonder if you guys have ever run a decent big saw. I have worked as a bucker (all you do all day is limb and cut logs to certain lengths), have cut many cords of firewood, probably hundreds, for myself and at work. My own saw for firewood is a 371 XP Husky with a 28" bar. I can't stand to use anything under 24", 28" is perfect for me, at 5'11'. Do you like to bend over or work on your knees?, sounds like something that those who play for the wrong team do. Stand up men. Don't pull the "its too heavy" BS. Back in the 60s and 70s weekend warriors used saws that are heavy by todays standards, way heavier than 260s, probably wieghed more than a 371XP. Am I wrong on that fact Thall and Andy? Those old saws are heavy aren't they?




No, those old saws weren't heavy  unless you're talking about my 775G! My 088 with a long bar weights a ton!  


I'm with you on no-bend limbing, and it's not uncommon to see an 026 with a 24 or even a 28 bar just for that purpose - I'm talking about limbing doug fir or hemlock etc where the branches are 2-4 inches and the trunks 100-175 feet, not hardwoods with branches as big as the damn trunks.

For bucking, I like the shortest bar for the job with decent horsepower to suit the length, like a 361 or 440 /660 etc. I go down flat in the last part of the cut anyhow to save the chain so bending is part of it. Knees? what knees...

Luckly I don't have to do it for a living, but do now and then....


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> Roger is saying there is more "potential" in the saw. The displacement was increased to overcome the loss of power by the EPA stuff. Mod the saw and you now have a saw that will perform better than the original. I've done a couple of mufflers on the new version and they really come to life. .....


I don't find that hard to believe!  

Another note related to more ccs; As I understand it, Ed Heard have now found a way to mod the Husky 353, so that it outperforms the modded Dolmar 5100S and Husky 346XPs. 
I don't know if he has worked on any of the 50.2 cc MS260s.

Edit; I asked him - he hasn't so far.


----------



## wildnorthern (May 18, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Also good advice imo, but even though I like it, I would rule out the MS260 because of air filter and anti-vibe issues.



I am considering the ms260 pro, husky 346 and 353. What are the vibe and filter issues on the stihl? Are there major differences between the husky saws?


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 19, 2006)

I don't find the 260 have a vibe issue. Same system is used on the 024, 034 036 044 046 066 088 and the MS versions. If anything, the mounts are too soft...

Is is the latest wiz bang spring system used on the MS361 or MS441? - nope, but no one really complains...

Filters? guys don't like the 026 filter's integrated choke or accumulation of dust, but it's been with us for 18 years on that saw alone, and works just fine.


----------



## rbtree (May 19, 2006)

wildnorthern said:


> I am considering the ms260 pro, husky 346 and 353. What are the vibe and filter issues on the stihl? Are there major differences between the husky saws?


The 353 has about the same power as the 346, but develops it at a lower rpm, as it has a wider power band. Modded, they both become amazingly fast for such small saws. I prefer the 346 to the 026.. never run the new 260. IMO, Dolmar/Husky/Shindaiwa all make better 3 cube saws than the 026/260....too soft anti-vib, poor mastercontrol lever, funky filter........ but they last a long time as do most Stihl's. Only 346 feature that lags is the outboard clutch. Oh, and its listed weight may not be accurate...Haven't done an exact side by side test, but I think it is heavier than the 026, tho they're both shown as 10.6 lb, I think. Which is where my 10.1 lb Shinny 488 shines....


----------



## SawTroll (May 19, 2006)

wildnorthern said:


> I am considering the ms260 pro, husky 346 and 353. What are the vibe and filter issues on the stihl? Are there major differences between the husky saws?


Rbtree has already covered most of what I had in mind after first seeing your question.
The 346xp and 353 are _the same _saws except for the engine, and the lack of a decomp valve on the 346xp.
The 346xp has a smaller engine, but it is more effectively ported. It also weights a few ounces less.


----------



## the swede (May 20, 2006)

mr brushcutter!! can you explain: "it´s much better than the 260"!! my experience say´s: the 260 has a better thottle response,better durability overall! better chainbrake! the 346 has better power(rpm) until you put it in a log! well, if you wanna stand there and "throttle in the air" go for the 346! want some work done? go for the ms260! but that´s my opinion!! these day´s i only work with 361 and 660 and 880 comming for milling! i use to be a husky guy!but no more! ex:234,238,262,371,242 and 346! the best husky i ever had,was the 238 and the 262! that´s all for me!


----------



## Freakingstang (May 21, 2006)

346's are peaky, it's up to the user to figure out how to use it correctly. If it were me, I would make the choices between a Dolmar 5100 and the 353 if stock, if ported then 346 or 5100. I really like my 5100. I run a 16" bar on it with 3/8" chain and it is very impressive for a 50cc saw. It has a wide powerband that anyone can use, has awesome antivibe, and you don't have to clean the air filter every 5 seconds like the stihl. 

-Steve


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 21, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> ... and you don't have to clean the air filter every 5 seconds like the stihl.
> 
> -Steve



5 seconds? I clean my air filters maybe once a day if using heavily, and once a week or two if not... Just because it has dust on it doesn't mean it's not breathing. Heck, half the "pro" saws from "pro" users I get to service have air filters so heavily crusted it's hard to believe they work at all, but they do.

I'm no Husky expert here, but I find most of the problem with air filters is NOT cleaning out the spit-back from the carb. Over time the mix-oil forms a resin that really blocks up the filters.


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

Hey Lakeside , I Blow out my airfilter or try to every time I use my saws.what signs do you look for or how often would you replace a filter.
They seem to always look good to me.


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

Oh Yea, I also spray the filters down with carb cleaner when I see an oil residue, Then blow them out with low air pressure


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 21, 2006)

*Air filters*

I put my airfilters in the dishwasher ,,,, when the wifes not at home that is ,,hmm (macho,macho man ,,,)


----------



## manual (May 21, 2006)

Thats a good idea, But my wife is the dish washer and I think she would know.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 21, 2006)

manual said:


> Hey Lakeside , I Blow out my air filter or try to every time I use my saws.what signs do you look for or how often would you replace a filter.
> They seem to always look good to me.




For me, I almost never have to replace an airfilter... no scrubbing and just I use air, and now and then a cleaner like Purple cleaner or whatever. Then wash and blow gently and they will last (almost) a lifetime.

In the store fro customer repairs, if after cleaning they have multiple holes in them that can't be fixed with a dab of nail polish, then out they go... usually this is due to a the prior scrubbing and scraping with screw drivers or sticks or... if they are blocked with oil that has set up to a resin, and a solvent won't move it, it's junk.

Older "flock" filters eventually give up as the wire mesh corrodes and the flocking falls off.

The HD filters found on 044->088, (the fleece type) are supposed to be thrown when the outer layer is substantially blocked. The crap gets trapped between the outer stainless steel mesh and the inner fleece. I've found these can be cleaned in an ultrasonic cleaner of diluted purple cleaner almost every time. Changing the cheap prefilter often is a good idea. Just carry a few spares and change them as required. Wash the prefilter with your clothes.

Hold the filters up to the light - you can easily see the extent of blockage. Run them in a saw - if it pulls decent power in the wood, the filter is o.k. Don't chase a dirty filter by leaning out the H screw... You'll forget to turn it back when you clean the filter and toast the cylinder.


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I put my airfilters in the dishwasher ,,,, when the wifes not at home that is ,,hmm (macho,macho man ,,,)


So do I, but I don't overdo it.

It doesn't matter if the wife is at home in my case!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 22, 2006)

*Plastic covers*



SawTroll said:


> So do I, but I don't overdo it.
> 
> It doesn't matter if the wife is at home in my case!



I put the plastic covers there too the look like new when they get out


----------



## SawTroll (May 22, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> I put the plastic covers there too the look like new when they get out


Doesn't it make the color of the plastic fade? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (May 22, 2006)

the swede said:


> mr brushcutter!! can you explain: "it´s much better than the 260"!! my experience say´s: the 260 has a better thottle response,better durability overall! better chainbrake! the 346 has better power(rpm) until you put it in a log! well, if you wanna stand there and "throttle in the air" go for the 346! want some work done? go for the ms260! but that´s my opinion!! these day´s i only work with 361 and 660 and 880 comming for milling! i use to be a husky guy!but no more! ex:234,238,262,371,242 and 346! the best husky i ever had,was the 238 and the 262! that´s all for me!



I guess it really comes down to personal preference but i really think the 346 is beter than a 260. We took 4 out to the woods 3 broke down, the 346 went all day long. Was that bad experence that put me off them. I think the 346 has better balance and lower vibration. The low vibration really sold me the saw to be honest. I've started using it in the tree as well now, some times the 200T is more practical but the 346 will always have a place. As for power i've never had any problems cutting logs with 346 with 15" and 18" bars. 

As for chainbreak yea i partly agree, the 260 has the good old fashion STIHL chainbreak which i like since you can easly take it apart and check everything and put it back together easly. The Husky one does a good job stopping the chain prefer it as a right hand guard to the 260! Where i fault it is how bloody difficut it is to take apart. How that big spring fits in such a little space is beyond me. My bigest flaw of the husky is the overly complicated chainbreak mechanism, getting the break band out of the 365 is a challange.

I'm a big fan of the 346 and i've been put off STIHL products mainly because of the 260 breakdown and the problems with my 200T. However if you offered me a 038AV i would snap it up, borrowed one form the local council once and it was the best saw i have ever used.

As for washing air filters break cleaner works well. But personal i have a bowl which i fill up with hot water and shove some washing up liquid in and throw the filters in that. Come out clean theres never that much in them though as air injection cleans a lot of the crap out before it gets there.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 22, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Doesn't it make the color of the plastic fade? :hmm3grin2orange:


I dont do it new saws, but some bumpershine fix the fade thing ,,,
On new saws spray liquid carwax the dirt comes of real esay 
but dont tell anyone they might think I got a Saw fetisch ,,, :deadhorse:


----------



## davefr (May 22, 2006)

I love Stihl 026's. (I own two of them) They're well built, reliable, and easy to work on. I don't see how you can go wrong with one. I think they do best in the 16-18" bar range.

If most of your cutting will be 18" then I'd go with a Dolmar PS5100. (I also have one and feel it's a better saw then the 026 when outfitted with an 18" bar).

Husky 346XP's also get very good feedback.

I guess I would choose the 026 or 346XP if most of your cutting is with a 16" bar. If your're primarily cutting hardwoods with an 18" bar then I'd get the Dolmar for it's extra oomph.

Parts and service is another consideration. Dolmar parts will likely need to be ordered. You might not have a local dealer nearby if you need service.

However Stihl and Husky parts might also need to be ordered unless you have a large dealer nearby that believes in actually stocking parts. If you want the dealer to service the saw then you're probably better off with Stihl or Husky since dealer's are much more common.


----------



## belgian (May 22, 2006)

the swede said:


> mr brushcutter!! can you explain: "it´s much better than the 260"!! my experience say´s: the 260 has a better thottle response,better durability overall! better chainbrake! the 346 has better power(rpm) until you put it in a log! well, if you wanna stand there and "throttle in the air" go for the 346! want some work done? go for the ms260! but that´s my opinion!! these day´s i only work with 361 and 660 and 880 comming for milling! i use to be a husky guy!but no more! ex:234,238,262,371,242 and 346! the best husky i ever had,was the 238 and the 262! that´s all for me!



Hello there Mr "The Swede". Nice to see another poster from the Nordic countries  Those vikings tend to spread their wings again and head for the US :hmm3grin2orange: 

Having not used my saws long enough to make a firm statement, I believe though your comment about the Stihl durability is true. My first saw 038 AV was running like its first day used after more than 20 years of service.
However, after operating the Husky 136, 372 and now the 242, I have come to like Husky saws very much for their good balance and reduced vibe compared to the Stihls. For dayly use, that would be a very important decision factor to me at least. But as so often stated in this forum, you can't go wrong with both brands.

Since I can find little info on the 242 xp and you seem to have used them, how would you rate this saw and its recommended use ?
thanks in advance

Roland


----------



## bwalker (May 22, 2006)

I own both saws and the stock 260 with muffler mod and adjustable carb is a roach in every way compared to the 346. 
If you dont muffler mod the 260 and have a adjustable carb on the saw is really bad.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 22, 2006)

Since I can find little info on the 242 xp and you seem to have used them, how would you rate this saw and its recommended use ?
thanks in advance

Roland[/QUOTE]

I have used the 242xpg for limbing and felling pulp i really liked it or that, though i changed jug gasket to the thinner one on it, and removed the cat on it ,,, 
but the-swede should know more about it cause i didn't use it that much ,,,

/Kristoffer


----------



## the swede (May 22, 2006)

belgian said:


> Hello there Mr "The Swede". Nice to see another poster from the Nordic countries  Those vikings tend to spread their wings again and head for the US :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> Having not used my saws long enough to make a firm statement, I believe though your comment about the Stihl durability is true. My first saw 038 AV was running like its first day used after more than 20 years of service.
> However, after operating the Husky 136, 372 and now the 242, I have come to like Husky saws very much for their good balance and reduced vibe compared to the Stihls. For dayly use, that would be a very important decision factor to me at least. But as so often stated in this forum, you can't go wrong with both brands.
> ...



Well,hi there "belgian"! yepp,we vikings are allways on the go!:hmm3grin2orange: about the 242! i did not really use it very much! just for backup,i mostly use "my little baby" the 238! i loved that one!! until it was stolen from my pickup it was a sad day!! i had it for many years! never let me down!! i´m allways looking for another one! many of them are still in use, i´m a "stihlguy" now,but there is allways a place for a 238 in my "house"!
recommended use for the 242! hmm..... well in my opinion you shouln´t use more than 15" bar on it! the same goes for the ms260 and the 346 as well, if you want 18"+ bars, you should go for a bigger saw ex ms361 or husky 357!or bigger! if you have the whole 18" in the "wood" even a 361 have to work pretty hard!besides,the balance in a 242 would not be very good with a 18"bar on it! you know,it´s really made for a 13" bar! i have: ms200 14", 2x361 15" and 18", ms660 25" 30" 36"! and i can´t belive there is any job i can´t do with these saw´s! not here in sweden anyway! the biggest tree i have ever "done" was a 4 foot pine! they dont get much bigger here! maybe in the south of sweden where they have for ex oak´s!? we have 90% pine and fir where i live! So!!! use your 242 for the small stuff! and use a bigger saw for the big stuff! THATS my opinion (finally):hmm3grin2orange: good luck with the 242! you´ll need it

as for vikings: 1 olympic goldmedal and 1 world championchip goldmedal the same year!!!!! that´s the icehockey vikings i´m proud of!!


----------



## the swede (May 22, 2006)

Hey again "mr belgian" about the vibes! i hope you didn´t compare the 038av and the 242? then i can understand your opinion about stihl vibes!! if you wanna try a good stihl with allmost 0 wibes!!? try the ms361!! best saw i ever laid my hands on(sorry my dear 660) i worked in the south after the storm "gudrun" for a year with it,and i still havent done anything to it!! only the regular: 2 rims 3 bars and a whole lot of chains!! ohh! and 2 sparkplugs(just in case) i just love it!! i rekommend everyone to try it! i´m sure that even you husky guys will be a little "wet in your pants":greenchainsaw: the husky 357(361size) is not a hit i´ve heard from friends and a couple of guys i worked with! never tested it myself,but they talk about some overheating problems! and this summer down at "gudrun" they had big problems with overheating! sorry if i can´t give you much fakts on the 242! never use it much and never liked it much either! dont know really why!for me it feels like the 238 was the last "real husky" but compared to the 242,the 346 was a big jump "up the ladder" for husky! so if you can,get a 346 instead!or a ms260! if you want this size of a saw! and if you can find a 238 your a lucky guy! tell me if you do! maybe i give you a bid you cant refuse! and i´m also looking for a newer model of stihl 090 just for fun! there is a 090g on ebay now,but i dont know if i want a geardrive!besides it will cost me around 2200-2400 usd,including VAT,customs and shipping!!!!!!!!! before i have it here, and i can get a new 880 for 1300-1350!! it sure would be fun,but it is just too much! and i really want the 137ccm 090! so if anyone have one for sale,just let me know! hmm...yes vibes! my 660 have some vibes,but i have other things on my mind when i thottle the 660 hehe! anyone that drove one knows what i taking about!!? So "mr belgian" if you want one saw for everything really take a look at the 361! it´s a little more heavy than the 45-50ccm`s but you can really compare the power with the 70ccm`s! a friend of mine compared it to his 372 and he could not feel much difference besides the weight! so i cant wait untill stihl release:261,461,661 and maybe eaven a 881:hmm3grin2orange: . Have a nice day everyone!!


----------



## Freakingstang (May 22, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> 5 seconds? I clean my air filters maybe once a day if using heavily, and once a week or two if not... Just because it has dust on it doesn't mean it's not breathing. Heck, half the "pro" saws from "pro" users I get to service have air filters so heavily crusted it's hard to believe they work at all, but they do.
> 
> I'm no Husky expert here, but I find most of the problem with air filters is NOT cleaning out the spit-back from the carb. Over time the mix-oil forms a resin that really blocks up the filters.




I am not biased, as I have owned a few of each. But there are facts about each saw, The stihls have ????ty air induction. I can run my huskies all day long and not have to blowout the filter. I check them everytime I refuel. The stihls (044, 046, and 066 experiences) are great saws, but everytime I would refuel, the outer prefilter would be caked in sawdust and chips. I ran an 029 once, but not long enough to get the filter dirty. lol. I also know that dull chains make more dust, so don't even go there. The flocked filters on the huskies are easier to clean than the mesh of the stihls bigger lineup. I guess I was spoiled growing up running huskies with air injection....
 
BTW andy, what filer do you use on the 066 when you mill? I am thinking about getting another 066 and wondered which filter would be the best.

-Steve


----------



## belgian (May 23, 2006)

the swede said:


> i´m sure that even you husky guys will be a little "wet in your pants":greenchainsaw:



Thanks for your reply 'The Swede' ! You sure talk a little funny  , but no worries. 
If you would have looked at my signature, you would have noticed that I already have a Stihl MS 200 (13"), a MS 361 (18") and a 242 xp (38cm) today, so don"t convince me how good the 361 is .That saw has many admirors here on this forum, and rightly so. 

The 242 is a very good saw too in my opinion, although the 38 cm bar is indeed a little too big. It bogs down real quick if you put that bar into full length wood. I was just wondering what the professionals think of this saw, that's all.

PS. Icehockey is for [email protected]:hmm3grin2orange: , road cycling rules  
Where exactly in Sweden are you located ?
Roland


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2006)

Freakingstang said:


> BTW andy, what filter do you use on the 066 when you mill? I am thinking about getting another 066 and wondered which filter would be the best.
> 
> -Steve




I use the HD filter - the type with the yellow fleece, NOT the wire mesh with the inner sponge that needs oiling. I use the standard felt pre-filter, and sometimes dust it of or just fit a spare during the day. I don't find milling to be too bad on filters, which is interesting considering the incredible amount of fine wood debris...


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2006)

the swede said:


> ..... recommended use for the 242! hmm..... well in my opinion you shouln´t use more than 15" bar on it! the same goes for the ms260 and the 346 as well, if you want 18"+ bars, you should go for a bigger saw ex ms361 or husky 357!or bigger! if you have the whole 18" in the "wood" even a 361 have to work pretty hard!besides,the balance in a 242 would not be very good with a 18"bar on it! you know,it´s really made for a 13" bar! i have: ms200 14", 2x361 15" and 18", ....



   

Welcome here fellow Scandinavian!

Your post quoted above is one of the best I have seen here for some time. :rockn: 

By the way, most vikings were Danes, weren't they?  :help:


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2006)

the swede said:


> So "mr belgian" if you want one saw for everything really take a look at the 361! it´s a little more heavy than the 45-50ccm`s but you can really compare the power with the 70ccm`s! a friend of mine compared it to his 372 and he could not feel much difference besides the weight! ...



  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

As he said, he has had a 361 for some time, and he sold his 372xp not too long ago for about the reasons you describe! :rockn:


----------



## belgian (May 24, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> As he said, he has had a 361 for some time, and he sold his 372xp not too long ago for about the reasons you describe! :rockn:



Indeed, great minds think alike


----------



## SawTroll (May 24, 2006)

the swede said:


> ... 2x361 15" and 18 ...


 Well, I only have one, but the bars are 15 and 18" Rollomatic E (not ES).

Have you tried a 3/8x8 sprocket with the shorter bar?


----------



## the swede (May 29, 2006)

Ahh! Hello there sawtroll and belgian! yepp,i have to open up my eyes! i think i must be blind or something i dont think i can tell you anything about saws that you dont already now!!! and belgian: yes i agree with you that i talk a little funny!! that´s because i´m a funny guy!! besides,my english maybe isn´t what it should be! sawtroll: as for the bars and sprockets, i only use 3/8x7 on all my saws! exept for the 361 you asked about! on that one i have 0,325x9x15", and it´s a real beast i can tell you!! and i guess 0,325x9 and 3/8x8 are about the same chainspeed!!?? i will try that someday! also my bars are rollomatic "e" bars! even my 25" bar is a "e" bar( 3/8-050) one of my 18" bar is also 3/8-050! the rest is 063! but my 30" and 36" bars, they are "es" bars!

My location!! well i live 250km northwest from stockholm,500m from a fairly big lake called "siljan"!! 

The vikings!! yes,the most vikings was danish-icelandish! and if i havent know where sawtroll came from,i would have said that many of them also were norweigan! but i dont! you know! the swedes where not dumb enough to go out in a small treeboat to cross the atlantic ocean!!hehe! so the "swedish vikings" are still here! well,ok!to be honest, some dumbas swede did cross the ocean too!!. i wish a great day to all of you out there!!


----------



## SawTroll (May 29, 2006)

the swede said:


> and i guess 0,325x9 and 3/8x8 are about the same chainspeed!!?? ....


*Very* close, even closer then 3/8x7 vs. .325x8!


----------



## belgian (May 29, 2006)

the swede said:


> My location!! well i live 250km northwest from stockholm,500m from a fairly big lake called "siljan"!!




That's pretty well north already, and a nice tourist area. I visited already some customers in Falun and Hudiksvall, which are not too far off, I believe.

Funny airport though in Borlänge.   I took once a flight from Arlanda to Hudiksvall, with a quick stop at Borlange. Not understanding swedish, I got off the plane too early at Borlange. While waiting in the local airport (somewhat like a local busstation), I saw the plane stop again after taxiing, a nice stewardess jumped out and walked all the way back to the station to tell me that I'd checked out too early.

You should have seen those swedes laughing at me when I got back into that plane.:hmm3grin2orange: 

Funny people those swedes, but very nice  

sorry for the off topic. 
Roland


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 29, 2006)

*Belgian !*

Both Borlänge and Falun are close to Siljan 
I live in Säter not to fare from it either, Säter is a nice Town too, its were we keep a great deal of Swedens serial murders in a hospital 
What did you do in Hudiksvall ??

/Kristoffer


----------



## belgian (May 30, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Both Borlänge and Falun are close to Siljan
> I live in Säter not to fare from it either, Säter is a nice Town too, its were we keep a great deal of Swedens serial murders in a hospital
> What did you do in Hudiksvall ??
> 
> /Kristoffer



Kristoffer,

I was several time in Hudiksvall with the company Ericsson cables (fiber optic cable plant in those days), buying and selling cable machinery. They also had a plant in Falun.
Great green country you have ! I easily could live there myself  
take care

Roland


----------



## the swede (May 30, 2006)

Haha! so belgian! you have been to the gigantic "dala airport" it´s almost as big as a newspaper stand!!hehe! glad that you like our country! your wellcome to move here anyday! And kristoffer: very good to have another real "dalmas" here at the site! so we can back eachother up! does it rain like hell in säter to? take care boy´s!!


----------



## SWE#Kipp (May 30, 2006)

*Dalmas *

Yes cats and dogs, its pouring ,,,,
A bit boring I recieved a race chain from d.neiger but its not so fun test it in the rain but the few cuts I've made I can tell I need to get a grip on my sharpening skills ,,lol ,,

take care !!

/Kinky swede


----------



## belgian (May 31, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> A bit boring I recieved a race chain from d.neiger but its not so fun test it in the rain but the few cuts I've made I can tell I need to get a grip on my sharpening skills ,,lol ,,
> 
> 
> /Kinky swede



It would be nice if you could post some pics of that chain...really interesting.



```
Haha! so belgian! you have been to the gigantic "dala airport" it´s almost as big as a newspaper stand!!hehe!
```

It may sound a little funny, but taking a flight on such an airfield is a luxury compared with major airports today. The 9/11 related security control nowadays is really no fun anymore for a traveller. I'd prefer 'dala' situations over any other airport I know of, so keep it that way while you can... 

roland


----------



## romeo (May 31, 2006)

*Fire wood*

The Husky 3120 and the Stihl 880 are both excelent firewood saws and will carry chips with a 20 inch bar.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 1, 2006)

Just picked myself up a second hand 346xp! got it for 200 quid which i thought was quite a good deal considering its not had much use. Fitted with an 18" bar too.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Jun 1, 2006)

*Nice*

Nice saw Mr.Brush !!
Do you like it with the 18" bar ??


----------



## pinus (Jun 2, 2006)

In new our area Stihls catalog MS260 is reported 4.8 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc.
260W 5.0 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 2, 2006)

SWE#Kipp said:


> Nice saw Mr.Brush !!
> Do you like it with the 18" bar ??



I used it all day yesterday with an 18" on it. I've really got to give the carb a good set up it just doesn't scream like our other 346. I was cutting willow and dead wood so it wasn't a fair test of its potential. I'll run it through so logs next week see how it runs.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 2, 2006)

pinus said:


> In new our area Stihls catalog MS260 is reported 4.8 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc.
> 260W 5.0 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc


Here we have the MS260 Farm Boss (non-pro) listed at 4.7 kg and the MS260 VW (Arctic) at 4.9 kg. There are also several other versions - all are listed with 50.2 cc and 3.5 hp.
The US versions are listed with 3.2 bhp, which normally equals 3.3 hp.

The 346 xp are listed with 4.8 kg and 3.4 hp.
Some claim that it weights more, but according to KWF and DLG test reports it weights as adverticed.
It is the only pro quality 300-series Husky that isn't overweight compared to what Husky states.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 2, 2006)

pinus said:


> In new our area Stihls catalog MS260 is reported 4.8 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc.
> 260W 5.0 kg and 3,5 hp at 50.2cc




My "theory" on that is that with mild muffler mod (just to the front cover) we (USA) are instantly back to 3.5hp..


----------



## pinus (Jun 2, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> My "theory" on that is that with mild muffler mod (just to the front cover) we (USA) are instantly back to 3.5hp..


If on IPL the parts numbers for the USA/nonUSA cylinders are the the same, then the mufler is the main difference source


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 5, 2006)

Lakeside53 said:


> My "theory" on that is that with mild muffler mod (just to the front cover) we (USA) are instantly back to 3.5hp..


I would be very surpriced if you aren't right!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Jun 5, 2006)

pinus said:


> If on IPL the parts numbers for the USA/nonUSA cylinders are the the same, then the mufler is the main difference source



yes...


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 7, 2006)

Got to test my 346 with its 18" bar and new carb settings. Ran like a dream, still doesn't like warm starts to much maybe because its new? Got to use a 260 today as well i've wamed to it, cuts very well but i didn't notice too much difference between the 346 with 18" and the 260 with 13" bars. One thing i did notice between the two was how much better the AV on the Husky is.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2006)

Mr_Brushcutter said:


> ..., still doesn't like warm starts to much maybe because its new? .....


You could try to just lift the red on/off swich to the "on" position, without activating fast idle with the blue lever.

If it is correctly adjusted, it should start that way when warm, regardless what the manual says....



Mr_Brushcutter said:


> ... between the 346 with 18" and the 260 with 13" bars. One thing i did notice between the two was how much better the AV on the Husky is.


That is true, and a very common observation.


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 8, 2006)

Broken my 346xp

Had it less than 2 weeks!
Was cutting up logs for firewood in the blistering heat yesterday. The 346 leaned out and scored its piston. So annoyed right now its unture, however on the same fuel mix the 365, 026 and 034 were all fine.

The only coserlation is that it cost me 200 quid rather than 400 quid new one. Not looking too forward to the repair bill. I expect its going to be easier and cheaper to buy a new one.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2006)

Sorry to hear that!  

:bang: Buying used saws are allways risky, but it could also be that your carb was adjusted too lean (?)


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 8, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> Sorry to hear that!
> 
> :bang: Buying used saws are allways risky, but it could also be that your carb was adjusted too lean (?)



The day i used it felling willow into the lake it was a bit lean so it kept cutting out when you started it. I put the cab back to the L=1 H=1 and then gave them about a 1/4 -1/3 of a turn round again. Performance was top notch and the 346 powerband was there which it wasn't before.

The interesting thing is that the scoring is only in one place and takes the form of a little blackish patch just in front of the exaust outlet. I've only ever seen one other scored piston and thats when the boss tipped petrol into the 345Rx and ran it for 20 minuets.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 8, 2006)

I am surely no expert - maybe you should start a new tread about what happened to get more opinions on what happened, and what to do with it - maybe something can be saved?


----------



## Mr_Brushcutter (Jun 8, 2006)

SawTroll said:


> I am surely no expert - maybe you should start a new tread about what happened to get more opinions on what happened, and what to do with it - maybe something can be saved?



Yea i will in a bit just trying to work out how to take the entire thing apart to get to the gubbins inside. Unfortuantly i can get my camera to take a picture down the exaust port. So for a nice picture i need to get the cylinder off.


----------



## CountryGuy (Jun 13, 2006)

*Husky 346XP is here and runs great*

On June 7th I placed an order for 346XP - 18" at Arborist.com. Great guys and gals to deal with. They started and adjusted the saw before shipping it to me. Got it yesterday, June 12 delivered by FedEx Ground. Put oil and fuel in and went to the back for a test run. What a difference.

Light weight
No vibrations
Amazing speed and power
Well built and engineered for professionals in the field

Long story short: this saw is worth every penny. Thank you all for your knowledgeable advices and suggestions.
 

P.S. I got my money back from Sears for Pulan Pro. After 30 long days of "hard work" Sears service center returned my PulanPro saw after they replaced the carburetor and the air filter. Sure enough the saw was all f**ked up, so I took it back and asked to replace it with a new one. I was lucky to get my money back from the store after the service center authorized the replacement. I don't think I'll be buying a tool from Sears.


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 14, 2006)

Another happy ending!

Thank you for telling us the outcome of your considerations etc- that doesn't allways happen!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 16, 2007)

Countryguy i have a 346 xp and love it


----------



## Lakeside53 (Oct 16, 2007)

Mr_Brushcutter said:


> Broken my 346xp
> 
> Had it less than 2 weeks!
> Was cutting up logs for firewood in the blistering heat yesterday. The 346 leaned out and scored its piston. So annoyed right now its unture, however on the same fuel mix the 365, 026 and 034 were all fine.
> ...



O.K., old post.. but... Why did it cost a penny.. warranty?


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.K., old post.. but... Why did it cost a penny.. warranty?



I think he bought it used.


----------



## Miniburbs36 (Oct 13, 2008)

West Texas said:


> I'm partial to the 260 Pro because it has an adjustable oiler and a decomp valve; ;and, I run a 16" bar on my 026 and an 18" bar on the 260 Pro. I have an 16" bar on one of my 361's and a 20" bar on the other.
> 
> I use 16" bars for limbing and clearing all the 'frog hair' off of the dead oaks that I cut down. I use the larger bars for 'felling' the trees and chopping up the trunks.



the husky has a decomp valve too, also he husky runs faster with equal power


----------



## Miniburbs36 (Oct 13, 2008)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.K., old post.. but... Why did it cost a penny.. warranty?



because they have to ring it up as something


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 13, 2008)

Miniburbs36 said:


> the husky has a decomp valve too, also he husky runs faster with equal power



The husky runs faster because it has more power.......


----------



## Miniburbs36 (Oct 13, 2008)

2000ssm6 said:


> The husky runs faster because it has more power.......



i'm sorry, your correct i was thinking equal displacement, but i am still geared towads the husky for the reason that they are similar in price points, but the husky looks a bit better, and runs faster, although the stihl has ome nice features like inboard clutch and the adjustable oil valve


----------



## 2000ssm6 (Oct 13, 2008)

The 346's oiler should be adjustable. The standard 260 oiler is fine for a 16" b&c. Go with the 260 pro if you want to run a 20". The looks and build quality go towards the Stihl, I feel that you get more for your money with the 260.


----------

